# Ogre's In Trouble



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek and I need all your good thoughts and wishes.  Shrek is going in for a second surgery for Stage 2 Bladder Cancer, he will also be starting on chemo and radiation.  I would appreciate the kind assist I know our community can give, think of us, wish for us and pray for us.  Thank You!


----------



## buckytom

I'm sorry to hear it, PF.
Sending prayers tonight. Will say a decade of the rosary for Shrek's quick recovery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you Bucky!


----------



## CWS4322

Prayers and positive thoughts sent to you both.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you CWS!


----------



## Merlot

Sending lots of love, prayers, good wishes and hugs!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, Merlot!


----------



## GotGarlic

Best wishes for the best outcome and lots of love and hugs for you both! [emoji813]


----------



## Andy M.

PF, you and Shrek are in our thoughts.  Wishing the best for you and him.


----------



## Katie H

Been there.  Done that.  I can wholly understand some of Shrek's upcoming challenges.  You both have my utmost support.  Lots of good thoughts and prayers are on their way.


----------



## medtran49

Thinking of you both.  Hang in there but take care of yourself too.


----------



## Kayelle

Oh PF..I join in sending my prayers and support! You are more than aware of the challenges ahead. Please know we will be here for you.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

From our house to yours, both my DH and I send both you Princess Fiona and Shrek our warmest ALOHA!


----------



## blissful

Prayers went up for you both.


----------



## msmofet

{{HUGS}}

Prayers going your way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks everyone!

We did get good news today, we are Great Grandparents to Baby Ozzie.


----------



## msmofet

Beautiful! God bless.


----------



## Souschef

*A Prayer for Complete Healing*

May the One who was a source of blessing for our ancestors, bring blessings of healing upon Shreck a healing of body and a healing of spirit. May those in whose care they are entrusted, be gifted with wisdom and skill, and those who surround them, be gifted with love and trust, openness and support in their care. And may they be healed along with all those who are in need. Blessed are You, Source of healing. Amen.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> We did get good news today, we are Great Grandparents to Baby Ozzie.



That's great!  Congrats.


----------



## Josie1945

Princess Fiona We will be praying
For Shreck and YouU.
Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks! We appreciate all the warm wishes, good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF,* you know you can count on me praying and thinking about you guys. I hope things go well for the big ogre and has the best outcome. Bopping you up to the top of the prayer list. (((hugs))) And for gosh sakes, take care of yourself.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Sending you Both support and strength.   Congratulations and kind wishes for little Ozzie too,


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you CG and Whiskadoodle.  Last night of work for me for a week, surgery is on Wednesday.


----------



## Chef Munky

Princess,

Been thinking of you both.
Sending my prayers along with a BIG hug!

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Munky!

Surgery has been moved up to tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

Just saw this for the first time now. (((Hugs))) I'm sending healing thoughts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Taxy!

Surgery moved up to tomorrow.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Taxy!
> 
> Surgery moved up to tomorrow.


Thinking of you and Shrek. More hugs and love to you both [emoji813]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> We did get good news today, we are Great Grandparents to Baby Ozzie.



Congratulations! 
Hoping for more great news


----------



## Snip 13

Best wishes and prayers for you and your family.
And congratulations on your newest family member.


----------



## bethzaring

Just saw this too.  Hoping the surgery went well and positive thoughts to you and Shrek.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Second surgery done and over.  The surgeon got the bulk of the remaining tumor, now it is up to Chemo and Radiation.  I told Shrek if all his hair fell out I would shave my legs in support.  We are going to bed now.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Second surgery done and over. The surgeon got the bulk of the remaining tumor, now it is up to Chemo and Radiation. I told Shrek if all his hair fell out I would shave my legs in support. We are going to bed now.


 Wonderful news!! Sweet dreams!


----------



## taxlady

Sending positive thoughts for the healing after surgery, including the chemo and radiation.


----------



## Kayelle

Been thinking of you all day. Been meaning to talk to you about your hairy legs..
Many peaceful blessings to both you you.


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> Been thinking of you all day. Been meaning to talk to you about your hair y legs..
> Many peaceful blessings to both you you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good news - thanks for letting us know.  Although the hairy legs comment definitely falls into the TMI category.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Second surgery done and over.  The surgeon got the bulk of the remaining tumor, now it is up to Chemo and Radiation.  I told Shrek if all his hair fell out I would shave my legs in support.  We are going to bed now.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Glad it turned out well so far. Thinking of you.


----------



## GotGarlic

So glad to hear he's doing well. Sweet dreams [emoji813]


----------



## Andy M.

So glad it turned out well.


----------



## CWS4322

So glad, 
I can finall exy breathe.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Second surgery done and over.  The surgeon got the bulk of the remaining tumor, now it is up to Chemo and Radiation.  I told Shrek if all his hair fell out I would shave my legs in support.  We are going to bed now.



+1 PF!  In solidarity, I'll join you


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Second surgery done and over.  The surgeon got the bulk of the remaining tumor, now it is up to Chemo and Radiation.  I told Shrek if all his hair fell out I would shave my legs in support.  We are going to bed now.



Oh my goodness! I've been on vacation for the last week (without my laptop) and haven't checked in much. First, sorry to hear about your DH, but am happy to hear he came through surgery successfully. 

Maybe it's too late for the surgery good wishes, but I'll sure send some recovery good wishes your way!


----------



## Merlot

Really PF, that's all you can offer.  You know that as we get older the hairs on our legs get thinner and they find their way to our husbands or SO ears and noses.  Lol


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Merlot said:


> Really PF, that's all you can offer.  You know that as we get older the hairs on our legs get thinner and they find their way to our husbands or SO ears and noses.  Lol




... and don't forget EYEBROWS!!! 



BAHAHAHA! (some times ya just got have a good chuckle)


----------



## taxlady

I have always been told that men don't really lose their hair. It just gets confused about where it's supposed to grow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Merlot said:


> Really PF, that's all you can offer.  You know that as we get older the hairs on our legs get thinner and they find their way to our husbands or SO ears and noses.  Lol



Not fast enough...  Still looks like someone shaved a Wookie when I get done.

Shrek is doing better, had a fall with a skin tear to his elbow.  Took us 45 minutes to get him up off the floor.  

It's raining today, I may be able to convince him to take me to lunch.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not fast enough...  Still looks like someone shaved a Wookie when I get done.
> 
> Shrek is doing better, *had a fall with a skin tear to his elbow.  Took us 45 minutes to get him up off the floor.  *
> 
> It's raining today, I may be able to convince him to take me to lunch.



Oh My! ... but if he's going to take you to lunch, it must be better, YAY!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gosh, so much has happened.  Shrek decided he would not go the Chemo route.  Despite my prognosis and descriptions I was not making much headway with him.  Then he stopped eating, have him back to eating a bit more.  Saw the oncologist who convinced Shrek the treatment route was the best way to go.  Monday we go and get his IV Port implanted.

Meanwhile, got the bathroom almost finished remodeled, making it more accessible. Work in between appointments, etc.  Life has been a whirlwind and I am tired.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hugs and more hugs, Princess


----------



## Andy M.

Thinking of you and Shrek.  Hang in.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, honey.  More hugs for both of you.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thinking of you both, so glad that you are near family.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sending hugs to you, Princess.  Do try to take care of yourself as well.


----------



## Katie H

Omigosh!  PF, I understand where Shrek is coming from and I hope both of you stand strong and weather what comes.  I'm sending the best most positive thoughts I can muster.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

More hugs, prayers, and good thoughts coming your way, *PF.* Gosh, we women sure have a tough job to do convincing our menfolk to do the right thing, don't we.  I'm glad for Shrek's case that he has a knowledgeable and tenacious* wife. Good luck, dear, and take care of both of your selves. (((Hugs)))


*If you're the least bit like me, that would really read "stubborn".


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh *PF*, I'm sending to you the time and space to 
take a long nap, that's what's in order here, for both of you!
Rest and a lovely catered meal!!


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs PF))) Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Everyone!

I'm getting very anxious over all of this and so I am not a very good chat/forum mate at this time.  

I'll keep you posted on how things go in the next week.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You could be a Miss Grumpypants right now and we'd all still love ya, *PF*. Hang in there. I'm sure most of us will think of you and Shrek often, and send up prayers if we're the praying kind. ((hugs)) to you and the big guy.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> You could be a Miss Grumpypants right now and we'd all still love ya, *PF*. Hang in there. I'm sure most of us will think of you and Shrek often, and send up prayers if we're the praying kind. ((hugs)) to you and the big guy.


Yes. More hugs and positive thoughts for you and Shrek. Take care of yourself. We'll be here


----------



## bethzaring

Thinking of you and Shrek.  Please keep checking in and let us know how things are going.

Ativan is our friend!  At least it was my friend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> Thinking of you and Shrek.  Please keep checking in and let us know how things are going.
> 
> Ativan is our friend!  At least it was my friend.



I had the Dr. get him some Xanax...I told the Dr. to get it for him or me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Port is in, chemo and radiation sessions set up to begin next Monday.  Shrek is on week three of an antidepressant and he is eating much better, more active.  I just knew it was depression causing his inactivity and not eating.  I'm getting better, not as brittle and reactive.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That sounds like a much better day today, *PF*. Shrek sure is lucky to have a loving AND knowledgeable wife looking after him. He has no choice but to get better. (((hugs))) to you both.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We have a plan, I know what is happening next...yes, making me feel much better.  And getting the Ogre to eat was top on my list!

Now to help two grieving kitties, it's getting difficult to walk around with one on each hip.  Django has decided my lap is his.  Shrek moved a patio chair out by Smudge's place in the garden, he sat out there for an hour.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We have a plan, I know what is happening next...yes, making me feel much better.  And getting the Ogre to eat was top on my list!
> 
> Now to help two grieving kitties, it's getting difficult to walk around with one on each hip.  Django has decided my lap is his.  Shrek moved a patio chair out by Smudge's place in the garden, he sat out there for an hour.



PF,

Glad to hear that a plan and routine are starting to emerge!

I wish there was something that we could do to help.

You and your little family are in my thoughts and prayers.

B


----------



## Andy M.

Positive news, PF! Great to hear it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good news indeed, PF!


----------



## GotGarlic

So glad to hear things are going a little better.


----------



## CWS4322

My thoughts are with all of you. Hugs!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Folks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

1st Chemo done, so far so good.  1st Radiation done, still so far so good. No nausea, hair still in place and eating well.  Tomorrow, Mom and Dad step in as backup.  Breathing space...........


----------



## LPBeier

PF, I just found this thread. I had seen bits about Shrek's health in other threads but I just read through this and I am deeply sorry. You are both in my thoughts and prayers and I send you big hugs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you LP!  We are doing well at this time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You can only do as good as you can do, *PF.* It sounds like so far-so good. I'll keep sending up prayers that things go smoothly. (((hugs))) to you guys.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 1st Chemo done, so far so good.  1st Radiation done, still so far so good. No nausea, hair still in place and eating well.  Tomorrow, Mom and Dad step in as backup.  Breathing space...........



Positive steps!  Please take care of yourself as well.


----------



## bethzaring

Thinking of you guys!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I'm so glad for you PF that you'll get a respite for a spell


----------

